# Raideliikenne > Junat >  SuLi: Yöjunaliikenne säilytettävä!

## Mikko Laaksonen

Tässä vähän myöhässä SuLi ry:n kannanotto yöjunien puolesta. Jos joku huomauttaa faktavirheestä, tosiasiahan on edelleen, että nykyisen yöjunayhteyden säilyttämisen hinnaksi VR Oy on ilmoittanut 1 000 000 . Muut versiot ehkä toteutuvat halvemmallakin.




> YÖJUNALIIKENNE SÄILYTETTÄVÄ!
> 
> VR Oy uhkaa lopettaa 3.9.2006 yöjunat reiteillä Turku  Tampere  
> Pieksämäki  Joensuu, Helsinki  Kouvola  Pieksämäki  Kajaani  Oulu 
> sekä Rovaniemi  Kemijärvi.
> 
> Rovaniemi  Kemijärvi - yöjunayhteyden säilyttämisestä VR Oy on vaatinut 
> 1 000 000 euroa tukea vuodessa. Muiden yhteyksien säilyttämisestä ei ole 
> edes keskusteltu. Yöjunien säilyttämiseksi on kerätty kaksi 
> ...

----------

